# What would you choose? myTouch/iPhone 3G S/Pre



## shotdisc98 (May 7, 2007)

Can we get a comparo going for the three new smartphones that are/will be out? Seems many of their features are similar. My contract with T-Mobile is expiring and am trying to choose among the three.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

I just replaced my iPhone last week with a Palm Pre. The Pre functions much better then the iPhone and is better as an actual phone. The iPhone now seems more like a toy like gadget compared to the Pre.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I just went on a 3000 mile round trip in the western states. My iPhone rarely had a decent enough signal to do anything on the web while my brother's sprint Treo had tremendous service through the majority of the trip. If connectivity is important, AT&T has a long way to go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hate to say it... but choice #1 seems jaded. I have an iPhone, and right now I would vote for an iPhone over the others... but I can't vote in this poll as "is and always will be" because I have no doubt that at some point there will be at least 1 or 2 other comparable smartphones out there to choose from.

The tipping point right now for me on the iPhone is that there are a lot of apps available on iTunes and they are pretty easy to get, even a lot of free ones that are pretty nice.

Most of the other features of the high-level iPhones are very similar to me... so right now the iTunes app store is a big decision to push me that way.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd definitely, without a doubt, have an iPhone, except for its single _fatal flaw..._ AT&T.

If it were on the Verizon Wireless network, I'd be all over it. In the meantime, I guess I just have to 'suffer' with a BlackBerry Storm


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I did not vote for the reasons Stewart posted (above). 

I like my iPhone just because its, well... fun.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

If a phone is your priority, I would go for the myTouch 3G out of your options and probably a Blackberry overall.

The iPhone is nice, but not that great of a phone IMO. It compromises or lacks on a lot of the core "phone" and business features no matter what anyone says. The pre is nice, but needs to grow a bit. I have not seen a lot of it though. Android is really proving itself and I think it makes a great compromise between the fun factor of a phone like the iPhone and the hardcore business/phone needs of a business phone like the Blackberry.

I still think something better will come along. None are really perfect for a truly good phone merged with modern networking and internet. Many people use their phones as devices for completely non-phone things which is why IMO the iPhone has gotten so popular with the majority but lacks appeal to the business crowd (and it does). Most of the hardcore business guys want a simple phone, heck most I know that have a choice on their device were using or still are using simple phones like the Razr or early Blackberries still just cause they let them get what they need done with little fuss.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> I'd definitely, without a doubt, have an iPhone, except for its single _fatal flaw..._ AT&T.


Depends where you are and your own preferences, Verizon sucks IMO. Their CS is horrible and their coverage is meh at best. It works a lot of places but the sound quality goes down hill quick. I have not been impressed by them to say the least.

AT&T has been great around here and has awesome coverage. Their CS has always taken good care of me too (as good as you can expect from a phone company).

The iPhone radio also blows from what I have seen. Not a fair thing to compare services with. My Blackjack has one of the best radios I have seen, it can pull a signal in some really tough spots.* People often forget that your device can make a big difference on coverage as well.*


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> I'd definitely, without a doubt, have an iPhone, except for its single _fatal flaw..._ AT&T.
> 
> If it were on the Verizon Wireless network, I'd be all over it. In the meantime, I guess I just have to 'suffer' with a BlackBerry Storm


Apple went to Verizon first.
I'm afraid that when the Verizon iPhone arrives it will be without WiFi.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm waiting for the HTC Touch Pro 2 to replace my 3-year-old Treo 700w on Verizon


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

3 things matter when it comes to coverage... how well positioined the cell towers are, how good the radio in the phone is designed, and how good the antenna in the phone is designed. in my experience testing integrated mobile broadband radios in laptops, I've found the following:

AT&T: great coverage in cities... not so much between. 3G in smaller towns is lacking
Verizon: Great coverage in cities. spotty 3G outside, and vast areas without coverage
Sprint: good coverage in citirs... 3G almost everywhere I tested. I'm talking across west texas where AT&T and Verizon were 2G roaming only... 
T-Mobile: almost non-existent 3G coverage. 

I personally can't stand AT&T and that's why I won't own an iPhone. I have a plain ole samsung phone, an iPod touch, and a sprint mobro card in a wireless router in my truck that goes everywhere with me, and I have coverage 95% of the places I travel to...

that's not to say that I would not ever own a "smart phone," I just need to see the right one come along...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would go with "none of the above." I think a phone should be a phone first. It doesn't matter how good of a game platform, web browser or music player it is, if it doesn't have clearly discernable buttons, a rugged, reliable housing, and good call quality. 

I'm lucky that at the moment I'm halfway through a 2-year contract because I think there's still time for the industry to overcome its love affair with devices that substitute big pieces of glass for keypads.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

I was a happy Sprint customer for many years... always thought they had a more integrated network and went thru many different types of phones (including smartphones) and residence changes with them. Being an Apple fan since 1978 I always lusted after an iPhone but couldn't stand the idea of AT&T. Gave into my craving early in 2009 switching "us" to AT&T w/an iPhone for myself (mostly for the data features and Mac integration). I must admit that since the switch I've never had better phone audio/connections and 3G coverage has been amazing even here in the boonies. People say the iPhone isn't a good "phone" however even with my neck cancer/radiation stunted voice calls have never been clearer. Yes, I no longer need a phone for coast-to-coast travel and my data needs are minimal but I've never had a coverage related problem while traveling. As for AT&T... I'm holding my breath for customer service related problems but so far all has been good with the exception of paying a few more $$ for the iPhone. No, the iPhone would not be an "always and forever" choice but for now I have no desire to try anything else.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Few things live up to the hype... the iPhone is one of them.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm sure this will also live up to the specs coming with it


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

HTC makes beautiful devices, they always have, just in the past they were always branded under other names and mostly just an ODM. Now that they are finally bringing their raw designs to market it is really showing off some of their skills IMO.

Windows Mobile, no matter what anyone says, still is the most powerful mobile software and has the best dev ability. You really can do anything with it and a lot has already been done. I used to be really into the Pocket PC world and saw the switch as Pocket PC went into smartphones, and if anything the smartphones dumbed down the potential of the Pocket PC platform.

I have had a Dell X50v that is years old yet still has one of the fastest processors in a mobile device and one of the best graphics systems. I find it funny that the current smartphones are just starting to catch up.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Grentz said:


> HTC makes beautiful devices, they always have, just in the past they were always branded under other names and mostly just an ODM. Now that they are finally bringing their raw designs to market it is really showing off some of their skills IMO.
> 
> Windows Mobile, no matter what anyone says, still is the most powerful mobile software and has the best dev ability. You really can do anything with it and a lot has already been done. I used to be really into the Pocket PC world and saw the switch as Pocket PC went into smartphones, and if anything the smartphones dumbed down the potential of the Pocket PC platform.
> 
> I have had a Dell X50v that is years old yet still has one of the fastest processors in a mobile device and one of the best graphics systems. I find it funny that the current smartphones are just starting to catch up.


I agree I just wish that American phone providers weren't as controling as other countries. HTC has some amazing phones but they won't try to import them to the US because of all the stupid restrictions they have to deal with.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're leaving off two other big platforms, Windows Mobile and Blackberry.
As a Sprint fanboi, Microsoft loyalist, Mac hater and Verizon basher, I'd have to go with the iPhone. I am in no way a fan of AT&T or Apple (sans the iPod and iPhone), but the iPhone pretty much does it all and which is why after seeing one in real life and putting my biases aside, I spent $300 on one a few months ago. I do not like Windows Mobile phones at all. The only advantage I see with WM is being able to create and edit MS Office documents. 

I really don't see what is so special about the Palm Pre. But I do know Sprint's data network is very fast. As for the MyTouch, T-Mobile can't even spell 3G, so I don't expect much. I played with the current Android phone at the T-Mobile kiosk in the mall, and couldn't believe how bad it was. Not to mention it's been my personal observation T-Mobile sales drones are the worst. They're kinda like me pushy, rude and obnoxious. I love when they ask me who's you're current cell phone provider and I respond with 'basically everyone but you guys'. Verizon barf for work, Nextel for personal and AT&T on the iPhone.

If Verizon ever becomes the exclusive carrier of the iPhone, I will drop the thing in a heartbeat or spend every waking minute of my life finding hacks to use it on the Sprint network. I want absolutely nothing to do with any Verizon or Verizon Wireless related product or service. It's bad enough I have to have their crappy service with their crappy flimsy phones at work now, I don't want to deal with their crap off the clock. My ultimate wet dream, even though I can't ever see it happening, the iPhone on Sprint


----------

